# Stranger Things: Teaser-Trailer gibt Termin für Staffel 3 bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2019)

*Stranger Things: Teaser-Trailer gibt Termin für Staffel 3 bekannt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Teaser-Trailer gibt Termin für Staffel 3 bekannt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: Teaser-Trailer gibt Termin für Staffel 3 bekannt*


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (2. Januar 2019)

*Stranger Things: Teaser-Trailer gibt Termin für Staffel 3 bekannt*

Spoiler: 04.07.2019


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Stranger Things: Teaser-Trailer gibt Termin für Staffel 3 bekannt*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Rizzard (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Stranger Things: Teaser-Trailer gibt Termin für Staffel 3 bekannt*

Also ich habe erst vor kurzem mit Staffel 1 angefangen und diese auch beendet, und bin nun Mitte Staffel 2.
Ich muss sagen diese Kids-Horror Serie finde ich ziemlich gut. Gefunden und für gut befunden.
Freue mich jetzt schon auf Staffel 3.


----------

